# Obtaining Residency



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

I will be moving to Algarve in February, and want to obtain residency within the first few months as I intend to settle there

I understand that one of the requirements is proof of (Portuguese) address

I have arranged for temporary accommodation for the first three months so that I can get something more permanent when I arrive.

Can I use the temporary address for obtaining residency, and what form of proof do they need?

Many thanks

JT


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

JohnThomas0168 said:


> I will be moving to Algarve in February, and want to obtain residency within the first few months as I intend to settle there
> 
> I understand that one of the requirements is proof of (Portuguese) address
> 
> ...


It will probably vary from one Cocelho/ Freguesia to another but in our case (Seixal council/ Seixal etc. parish) proof of a rental had to be in the form of a 'contrato de arrendimento' for the Concelho's purposes. We therefore had to get an 'atestado' from the Freguesia. This involved two witnesses stating that they knew us personally and where we lived. Once we had that we took it to the town hall and got registered as EU residents. Not difficult but took a few days and a few euros for each registration.


----------



## geological (Jan 18, 2019)

For some weird reason this thread appeared above the one showing that you had obtained residency. Happy that my advice was redundant!


----------

